# I hope they show this at namm !



## Niah (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaUQ4_kJBHw

amazing


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually get a headache while at NAMM but I think mine just started today.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 12, 2009)

It's amazing how much time and money is spent reinventing the Lowery Magic Organ one key accompaniment.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 12, 2009)

http://createdigitalmusic.com/

There's all the info on Songsmith. Don't worry someone will create a hit with it LOL!


----------



## Thonex (Jan 12, 2009)

StrangeCat @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> http://createdigitalmusic.com/
> 
> There's all the info on Songsmith. Don't worry someone will create a hit with it LOL!



Does Songsmith get 50% writer royalties? :lol:


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm surprised there isn't a lyrics generator too.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 12, 2009)

This was the official Microsoft commercial for Songsmith:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTXG2uKNLIw

The ironic part was that this came out 24 hours after Apple announced that Garage Band would include lessons from Sting and Fallout Boy. The contrast was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote from the blog below:

"thanks to microsoft, life is one big gay musical"

hahaha

(That was in response the Microsoft video, not the one above.)


----------



## rgames (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm certain all the other sample developers are screaming "Darnit! We missed it!"

Where's the 1GB of samples? That sounded really bad, even the official MS commercial...

rgames


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypycpKQxXR0

!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 15, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> btw, sounds are provided by Garritan ARIA as mentioned in this proud announcement...
> 
> http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64566 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=64566)



I'm about to be sick reading the quote from our German friend here

"Many Congratulations, Gary! What a great deal!

All the best and greetings from Germany

Gunther"


----------



## Angel (Jan 15, 2009)

lol... let him, if that is, what he needs and thinks


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2009)

Smile.

Ray and Angel: Can you maybe just a bit imagine what this deal means in "money" for Gary? 

And you both don`t think this is a great deal? :wink: 

Whether you like either Gary or not. Gary is also a good businessman. o/~ 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Angel (Jan 15, 2009)

No need to praise him anyway


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 15, 2009)

In the 70's I admired the Bay City Rollers for having commercial success from no musical talent.

THEY DIDN'T NEED MY BACK-SLAPPING


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2009)

Angel @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> No need to praise him anyway



Could it be that you're jealous? >8o 

o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2009)

rayinstirling @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> In the 70's I admired the Bay City Rollers for having commercial success from no musical talent.
> 
> THEY DIDN'T NEED MY BACK-SLAPPING



Hm, they made music as many many others do now, and they inspired so many people... .

Ray, take it easy: What one likes, the other must not... . :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 15, 2009)

Niah @ 12/1/2009 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaUQ4_kJBHw
> 
> amazing



Thanks for introducing me to Zack Scott - a true musical genius! And now I also have a new sig. Somebody must show ch0co this vid...


----------



## Angel (Jan 15, 2009)

> Could it be that you're jealous?


:roll:


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 15, 2009)

An utterly pointless program, a huge waste of everyones time and money.

They might as well have 'PaintSmith - Now you too can paint like Matisse! Just make a shape on the screen and PaintSmith will puke a load of sh*t all over the virtual canvas without any regard to even the crappy shape you made!'

Sigh


----------



## Ed (Jan 15, 2009)

Wtf songsmith sounds like a big joke???


----------



## Niah (Jan 15, 2009)

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> Smile.
> 
> Ray and Angel: Can you maybe just a bit imagine what this deal means in "money" for Gary?
> 
> ...



I don't think "also" is the right term here.

I think a businessman is all that he is really. 8)


----------



## schatzus (Jan 15, 2009)

> Just make a shape on the screen and PaintSmith will puke a load of sh*t all over the virtual canvas



I can't stop laughing...that is hilarious...


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2009)

Niah @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Jan 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Smile.
> ...



All developers are businessmans.... . :roll: 

Gary built libs in a low pricing range, so thousends of amatuers can do their hobby with these libs and are very happy with it. What`s wrong here?

There are so many Porsche drivers and also VW drivers arround the world. I too see here no problem. Just get what you want and what you can pay. :mrgreen: 

Oops, I saw that GOS2 will be announced at Namm these days. o/~ 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2009)

Dare to say, Gary builds libs for sketching or amateurs ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò ¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò¾¿   ‘ò/¾¿   ‘ò0¾¿   ‘ò1¾¿   ‘ò2¾¿   ‘ò3¾¿   ‘ò4¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò¾À   ‘ò ¾À   ‘ò!¾À   ‘ò"¾À   ‘ò#¾À   ‘ò$¾À   ‘ò%¾À   ‘ò&¾À   ‘ò'


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2009)

I just can't believe it's true: a COWBELL edition! My dreams have finally come true:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUIid2h ... re=related


----------



## chrisharang (Jan 16, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> I just can't believe it's true: a COWBELL edition! My dreams have finally come true:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUIid2h ... re=related



Sweet. My favorite part of that video is watching the actor playing the girl's dad groove along with the "song" and try not to puke.


----------

